# Are there any other lost calf ropers on here?



## Rebelappy

never calf roped i did breakaway for sometime


----------



## Got2Gallop

Sorry I've never roped but I would love to learn! I was totally into watching the team roping at the National Finals!


----------



## texagg

Ahh- There you are.

Where did everyone go and why did they shut down the forum.

Flankenstien


----------



## katy

Don't calf rope but do team rope. Learned this past summer. Mostly head but do some heeling.


----------



## Ruthieann

I dont calf rope but I did breakaway rope for a while and have lots of friends that are calf ropers!


----------



## RMC

I am going to miss some of the great advice on the old forum. Hope they end up here if you find out where they end up notify me.


----------



## texagg

*Found it*

Good news former forum frequenters, I found it.

calf roping forum

I believe it was linked from CR Bradley's website.


----------



## panicbutton

New Site for Calf roping

www.calfropingforum.com


----------



## panicbutton

Until the DNS gets updated the URL for www.calfropingforum.com use Calf Ropers Forum - Login or http://74.182.59.236/crf/cgi-bin/YaBB.pl

Thanks


----------

